

LibertyBSD - OpenBSD without non-free firmware  - tete
http://www.libertybsd.net/

======
ben_bai
Save yourself the download, the following script provides the same
functionality on OpenBSD. rm /etc/firmware/*; rm /usr/sbin/fw_update; reboot

But in the end this is stupid and not at all what BLOB-free means.

------
dozzie
LibertyBSD: OpenBSD even less useful.

